# Reason for High Capacity Mags



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Got this is an email from my brother in law:

http://mbstudioproductions.tv/html/psa.html


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

OH so true, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Rational people would understand that message. Politicians........?

:hunter:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Good point! And video Ed...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Some might say, poor choice for a weapon and some might say, he couldnt shoot well enough, but the fact is most people dont practice real life scenarios and this could most likely happen.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice video Ed. I'll agree that hitting the mark is pretty difficult under pressure, just look at the round counts when the police are forced to take some POS down and they go through training on a regular basis. I won't even get into the stuff these hoodlums were smoking and how it affects them...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good video, I agree the vast majority of gun owners don't practice those kinds of scenarios or have taken any kind of tactical training course..........


----------



## enderst (Oct 7, 2012)

Powerful


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Makes you think .... Thanks for sharing


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for sharing this Vid ED------this shows exactly why not to use small calibers for self defense----you can't stop druged up goons with them pee shooters--proved in Nam--bigger is better when saving your life---use-45's and always shoot center of mass*----sb


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice video Ed

gets the point across

i will agree that it is a poor choice weapon,looked to me to be a .380

in my humble opinion a poor choice for self defense

thats why i like my .45 acp,2 to the chest and down they go,and i still have 1 in the pipe and 7 in the mag waiting on his buddy

but it still gets the point across,regardles of what caliber that weapon is.

as far as not being a good enough shot,you can practice all day long,every day of the week at the range

but untill you are put into a real life situation you never know how good of a shot you realy are

i woud say he was good enough,didnt shoot his own family

just ran out of ammo thanks to the Obama administraion


----------



## yotemanjames (May 7, 2013)

Awesome video. That's why I use a .45 but either way. It shines the light on the subject of the matter here which is trying to reduce amount of bullets you can put in your gun. Absolutely stupid


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Powerful video, so true had to share with my family.


----------

